# Cool Halloween Costume Ideas...



## slowgherk (Oct 3, 2006)

I found a site that gives pretty cool ideas for costumes.

Pros: All kinds of costumes in many categories, great site to visit if you're stumped on what to be for halloween this year. Prices are low, too.

Cons: Lacking the "funny" category, would have liked to see more of those. 

www.halloweencostumepartyidea.com

P.S. link traded at the bottom under more halloween resources -> forums!


----------

